# Paulding, OH - Gracey 11 mos O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13025263

Paulding Co AS, family losing their home, surrendered Gracey to the shelter, 11 months, B&T








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

O/S


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She will not have much time being an OS!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl has been living with little and big dogs and is very friendly. The family that had her had six other dogs, fine with kids, will chase a cat, but has not done anything other then chase.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds like a wonderful opportunity


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

owner surrender


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

dog friendly and very young... anyone?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13025263
> 
> Paulding Co AS, family losing their home, surrendered Gracey to the shelter, 11 months, B&T
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

gosh - sounds like a wonderful girl - and still a puppy


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

Wish i lived closer. What a beautiful dog. I'm sad.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This girl is beautiful-surely we can find help for her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there anyone local to pull and hold until transport?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone, probably not good news


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I surely hope she found rescue or a home.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

There were three other dogs turned in by owner, along with the GSD, and all are gone. Would anyone like to check with shelter? SOmetimes I just can;t do it.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just got sick to my stomach!


----------

